# Giant French Lops.



## Melmo22 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey guys~!
I am going to be getting two giant french lops! I have had lops before but never French ones, is there anything about French lops that differ from the rest that i should know?  thanks!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Well first of all there's no such thing as a giant French lop. There's just French lops. Minimum adult weight 10lb. They need lots of space do accommodation would be your priority.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Lopside said:


> Well first of all there's no such thing as a giant French lop. There's just French lops. Minimum adult weight 10lb. They need lots of space do accommodation would be your priority.


Is the confusion here because a rabbit over 5kg is classed as a giant. Just a thought.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe. I've just seen some "breeders" advertise their frenchies as giant as though they are something unusual when by nature of their breed standard they are meant to be big. It just niggles at me  
Another thing I thought of is neutering, not sure which sexes you are getting but if you get boy and girl you are going to need two massive hutches as they need to be separate until neutered. Two boys or two girls will be needing neutering also as the chances are they will fight when they reach maturity. I have two boy French brothers living together neutered, bonded post neuter, and they are very close. Lovely rabbits.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Lopside said:


> Maybe. I've just seen some "breeders" advertise their frenchies as giant as though they are something unusual when by nature of their breed standard they are meant to be big. It just niggles at me
> Another thing I thought of is neutering, not sure which sexes you are getting but if you get boy and girl you are going to need two massive hutches as they need to be separate until neutered. Two boys or two girls will be needing neutering also as the chances are they will fight when they reach maturity. I have two boy French brothers living together neutered, bonded post neuter, and they are very close. Lovely rabbits.


Can you give a size, when you say massive hutches, to me that means the biggest I can buy from a Pet Shop, and we both know most hutches sold in Pet Shops are clearly not suitable for small rabbits never mind the giants.

I understand where you are coming from "Giant French Lops" which as you say is the breed standard.


----------



## Melmo22 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry about all the confusion im just saying what the breeder was saying  I built a masive hutch and a large run which is 20feet(length) X 7 feet  ive bred holland lops before so im looking forward to this!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Are you not in the uk then? Are you going to breed them? I had one litter but decided that I worried too much about the homes they would go to (after some of the ridiculous phone calls I had making enquiries). All my buns will come from rescues now, but hopefully I will always have frenchies cos I adore them.


----------



## Melmo22 (Jun 19, 2013)

My family have bred rabbits for as long as i can remember  and yes im breeding them


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Melmo22 said:


> My family have bred rabbits for as long as i can remember  and yes im breeding them


Breeding and selling rabbits is a controversial subject, especially for people who have seen the pitiful state of the discarded, neglected rabbits that turn up in rescues, or are seized in cruelty cases.

And they are the tip of the iceberg.

French lops need a very large space, to be able to live a comfortable life.

Hopefully, you and your family will breed and home responsibly, and vet new homes - too many people still believe that all a rabbit needs is a hutch to live in, water and a bowl of rabbit food.


----------



## Melmo22 (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes Summersky we take the re-homing part very seriously! We like to see where the bunny is going to be living so we visit the homes BEFORE handing the rabbit over  its very important for us. We also have a massive hutch which is 8 feet x 4 feet  to house our french lops  we also take mother and father to the vet once every 2 months


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I love frenchies, my fave bunny breed  
I have owned 5 over the years, have 2 at the moment. Such great personalities.


----------



## salsax (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi ive got 2 giant french lops id just like to say mine are around 15mths old and are so gentle but big especially the doe 
Enjoy them


----------

